# كيف تبنى الكنائس معماريا و طقسيا  >> asmicheal



## asmicheal (31 يناير 2010)

*
كيف تبنى الكنائس معماريا و طقسيا  >> asmicheal
​*
*كيف تبنى الكنائس معماريا و طقسيا*
ان كنيستنا كنيسة قبطية طقسية نظامية تقليدية . والطقوس فيها ليست امورا شكلية مادية جافة كما يظنها بعض الخارجين على الكنيسة وانما الطقوس لها معانى روحية عظيمة ولكل طقس بل ولكل جزء من كل طقس حكمة روحية والذى لا يعرف حكمة الطقس لا يعرف للطقس معنى ويسمى الطقس بالنسبة لة جسدا بلا روح.​ 

كما نعلم ان الكنيسة ليست بيتا كبيوت الناس ولا عمارة سكنية او مدينة من اى نوع انها بيت للة يبنى وفقا لتصميم خاص والغريب ان الكثير من كنائس اليوم قد خرجت كثيرا او قليلا عن الاوضاع القديمة وعن الحكمة فى ترتيب كل جزء من بناء الكنيسة.​ 







​ 


كيفية بناء الكنيسة​ 
شكل الكنيسة: ​ 
تبنى الكنيسة *عادة مستطيلة الى الشرق كهيئة السفينة *(دسق10)​ 




​ 









مسقط افقى مستطيل لاحد الكنائس​ 

ترمز إلى أنها سفينة نجاة المسيحيون من بحر هذا العالم المتلاطم الأمواج لتقيهم من شروره وتوصلهم إلى ميناء الخلاص ​ 
وهى بذلك ترمز إلى فلك نوح الذي أنقذ أولاد الله من الطوفان . بهذا يذكر المسيحي دائما انه غريب على الارض ومملكته ليست من هذا العالم ​ 
وانه مسافر يسعى نحو السماء دائما لأنها موطنه الأبدي​ 

وأحيانا تبنى على *شكل صليب *او مثمن او مربع كما فى بداية المسيحية.​ 





​ 

طــراز المباني ​ 

تأثرت مباني الكنائس في العصر الأول المسيحي بروح الفن السائد في ذلك الوقت حيث كان هم المؤمنين فى ذلك الوقت هو الصلاة فوجدوا المبانى الموجودة 
امامها مثلا المعابد الوثنية( البازيلكا ) وحولوها الى كنائس اذا كانت تقرب من الشكل الى الاحتياجات الكناسية
وابتداء من القرن الرابع تأثرت معظم الكنائس بطرازين مشهورين في البناء .​ 


1) الطـراز البازيليكـى : وهـو المتأثر بالفن الروماني وكانت مباني كنائسه تتميز سقوفها بالجمالون ، فيغطى الهياكل وصحن الكنيسة جمالون من الخشب أو القرميد 
( كما في الكنيسة المعلقة ) . ويمثل فترة محددة وهى بداية فجر الميسحية .​ 










​ 


2) الطـراز البيزنطي : وهو المتأثر بروح الفن البيزنطي ( بيزنطة = قسطنطينية ) ويتميز سقف الكنيسة فيه بالقباب ويكون تصميمها عادة على شكـل 
( الدير الأحمر والدير الأبيض ) بسوهاج وكنيسة أجيا صوفيا بالقسطنطينية وهى متحف الان. ​ 




​ 


وتوجد كنائس تجمع بين الطرازين معا . فيجمع الجمالون والقباب في كنيسة واحدة مربعة الشكل وأخرى مثلثة أو مسدســة وأخرى مستديرة كبعض الكنائس
وقد بنيت بعض الكنائــس اليونانية ( كنيسة مارجرجس المبنية فوق حصن بابليون بمصر القديمة ) . ​ 

3 ) ويوجد عدة طرز اخرى تمثل لتاريخ العمارة المسيحية على مر العصور مثل الطراز الرومانسكى - والطراز القوطى - وطرز عصر النهضة وغيرها......... ​


----------



## روزي86 (31 يناير 2010)

*رد: كيف تبنى الكنائس معماريا و طقسيا*

ميرسي يا قمر علي الموضوع المتميز

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## asmicheal (31 يناير 2010)

*رد: كيف تبنى الكنائس معماريا و طقسيا*

*** شكل الكنيسة *** 

اضافة منقوووووووووووووولة 
لمن يحب الاستزادة 

يجب ان نعلم ان شكل الكنيسة عموما هو من وضع الرسل الاطهار بمشورة الروح القدس , وكما ان خيمة الاجتماع لم تكن من تصميم كائن من كان من البشر مهما كانت حكمته , فموسى الذى تهذب بكل حكمة المصريين لم يضع تصميمها ويشهد بهذه الحقيقة بولس الرسول فى عب 8 : 5 ان الله قال لموسى " انظر ان تصنع كل شئ حسب المثال الذى اظهر لك فى الجبل " كذلك على هذا المقياس تكون كنيسة المسيح التى هى خدمة البقاء على مثال السماويات قال الرائى " وانا يوحنا رأيت المدينة المقدسة اورشليم الجديدة نازلة من السماء من عند الله مهيأة كعروس مزينة لرجلها وسمعت صوتا عظيما من العرش قائلا هوذا مسكن الله مع الناس " رؤ 21 : 2 ... 

فاللكنيسة اذا شكل خاص فى بنائها , لذلك يراعى التدقيق فى اقامتها بكل نظام وترتيب .. والاساقفة المسئولون عن بناء الكنائس وتنظيمها , قال القديس باسيليوس انه لايجوز ان تبنى كنيسة الا بأذن الاسقف , واذا تجاسر احد وفعل هذا فلا يجوز ان يقدم فيها القربان الى الابد .. فأن تجرأ كاهن على تقريب القربان فيها يقطع من جسم البيعة " بس 94 "... 

اما شكل الكنيسة عموما فتكون مستطيلة الى الشرق رمزا الى السيد المسيح المشرق من العلا "لو 1 : 78 " وهذا يوافق امر الرسل الذى ورد فى الدسقولية الباب العاشر وهذا نصه " ليكن البيت الذى هو الكنيسة مستقبلا الى الشرق فى طوله وتكون اروقته جانبية الى النواحى الشرقية وهكذا يتشبه بالمركب , وتكون الكنيسة بهذا الوضع على شكل سفينة تذكرنا بقارب النجاة الذى لنوح ... 

ويفسر لنا اباء الكنيسة ان هذا يذكرنا دائما ان المسيحيين ليس لهم وطن ارضى وانهم مسافرون الى الميناء السماوى ... 

كما ان الكنيسة شكل اخر فتكون على شكل صليب , صليب الخلاص , وهذا شائع فى الكنائس ذات الفن البيظنطى كما سبقت الاشارة ... 

واذا رأينا كنيسة القديس بطرس فى روما تراها على شكل صليب وتجدها تذكرنا بدار الخلود فما اشبه قدس الاقداس بالسماء , والدار بالجنة التى كان فيها الانسان .. وهى المكان المتوسط بين الارض والسماء .. وان السور الذى يحد الكنيسة هو حاجز بين سكان الارض وسكان السماء ... 




طقوس كنيستنا القبطية 

*** كيفية بناء الكنائس *** 

فى سفر الخروج نرى الله لما امر موسى بصنع المسكن اصعده الى الجبل وهناك اراه الرسم ثم امره بصنع المسكن على مثال الذى أراه اياه " خر 4 : 5 " ... 

وبولس الرسول تكلم عن ذلك وقال ... الذين يخدمون شبه السماويات وظلها كما اوحى الى موسى وهو مزمع ان يصنع المسكن لانه قال انظر ان تصنع كل شئ حسب المثال الذى اظهر لك فى الجبل " عب 8 : 5 " وكان هذا المسكن منقسما الى ثلاثة اقسام : 


اقسام المسكن 
------------------- 



1- الدار الخاص بالشعب ... 

2- المسكن " القدس " وهو خاص بالكهنة ... 

3- وراء الحجاب للمسكن " قدس الآقداس " لا يدخله الا رئيس الكهنة فقط مرة فى السنة " عب 9 : 2 - 7 " وكذلك صنع سليمان الهيكل حسب المثال الذى اعطاه الله لداود ابيه بالروح " 1 اخ 28 : 11 و 12 و 19 " .... 




اما فى العهد الجديد 
---------------------



فقد رأى الرسل ان تبنى الكنائس على النظام الذى وضعه الله مع تغيير طفيف تستلزمه العبادة المسيحية اذ من الخارج تبنى على


احدى الاشكال الاتية : 


++ شكل التابوت مربعا او مستطيلا " من الشرق الى الغرب " ++ 

++ شكل بيضاوى كالسفينة او الفلك " تك 6 : 15 " والغرض منه ان المسيحين موجهين افكارهم نحو المينا السماوى ++ 

++ شكل صليب لانه بالصليب كان الخلاص وهو عندنا نحن المخلصين قوة الله " اكو 10 : 18 - 23 " ++ 



وبناء الكنيسة من الداخل نجده ينقسم الى قسمين : 
-------------------------------------------------------- 


أ - محل وقوف الشعب .. 

ب- الهيكل وهو الخاص بالكهنة والشمامسة .. 



لماذا تبنى الكنائس جهة الشرق : 
------------------------------------



1- علل الآباء ذلك بقولهم ان الشمس تطلع من الشرق فتبدد الظلام هكذا المسيح شمس البر الذى اشرق علينا من مشرق مجده الاعلى الى مغرب طبيعتنا الادنى مبددا ظلمات الخطية ودعانا الى نوره العجيب ... 

2- كذلك النجم الذى هدى المجوس للطفل يسوع ظهر فى المشرق .. 

3- ولد المسيح فى منطقة الشرق كما قال داود النبى رتلوا لله الذى صعد الى السماء نحو المشارق " مز 17 : 8 " وهو مزمع ان يأتى من المشارق " مت 24 : 27 " ... 

4- جاء فى الدسقولية : وان ينظروا الى الشرق وقت القداس ويسألوا لله الذى صعد الى السماء فى الشرق , ويذكروا مسكنهم القديم الذى هو الفردوس الذى خرج منه ادم الانسان الاول لما رضى بمشورة الحية ورفض وصية الرب " تك 3 : 10 " ... 




*** الفن فى الكنائس ***


يجب ان نعرف انه ابتداء من القرن الرابع صار الاقباط يبنون كنائسهم على الطراز البازيليكى او الطراز البيظنطى ... 

الطراز البازيليكى هو ماكان يغطى هياكل الكنيسة وصحنها جملون من الخشب او الطوب القرميد , ومثلها مثل كنيسة المعلقة ... 

الطراز البيظنطى فهو ماتغطى هياكلها , وصحنها بالقباب مثل كنيسة ابى سيفين بمصر القديمة ... 

ولقد اخذ الاقباط الفن البازيليكى عن المبانى الرومانية بمدينة الاسكندرية كما اخذوه عن الكنائس التى شادها الامبرطور قسطنطين فى مصر وسوريا وفلسطين ... 

اما الفن البيظنطى فأصله ايضا مدينة الاسكندرية وقد نقله عنها البيظنطيون ... 

وتتميز الكنائس التى تبنى على النظام البيظنطى انها تكون على شكل صليب .. ومن اهم الكنائس التى بنيت على هذا الطراز هى كنيسة " اجيا صوفيا " .. ويظهر شكل الصليب فى كنيسة الدير الآبيض وكنيسة الدير الاحمر فى سوهاج اذ ان هياكلها ذات قباب ... 

وتجد ان هياكل كنيسة الدير الابيض وهو بشكل صليب , الضلع الشرقى والبحرى والقبلى جدرانه على شكل نصف دائرة تعلوها انصاف قباب .. والضلع الغربى يتصل بصحن الكنيسة , وكان الجزء الاوسط من الهيكل يغطيه سقف على شكل جمالون ولكنه استبدل فى القرن الثانى عشر بقبوة ... 

*** ابواب الكنيسة ***


يعتبر الباب الغربى فى الكنيسة البابا الرئيسى حتى يكون اتجاه الداخل الى الشرق ناحية الهيكل المقدس .. 

ويجب ان يكون للكنيسة ثلاث ابواب كما امر الرسل فى قولهم : " للكنيسة هكذا فليكن لها ثلاث ابواب مثالا للثالوث المقدس " " دسقولية باب 35 " اذ لايمكن لآحد ان يدخل باب الكنيسة الا وهو معتمد بأسم الاب والابن والروح القدس . 

والعادة فى القديم ان يكتبوا اسماء اسباط اسرائيل على الآبواب : وذلك لآن الخلاص من اليهود كما قال ربنا للمرأة السامرية .. والمسيح منهم حسب الجسد .. كما جرت العادة ان يرسموا صورة اثنى عشر ملاكا على الابواب اشارة الى مديرى البيعة اى رؤسائها الذين يسوسونها ويدبرون امورها .. وهذا كله اشارة ومثالا لما رأه يوحنا فى اورشليم السماوية ووصفه بقوله " وكان لها سور عظيم وعال لها 12 بابا وعلى الابواب 12 ملاكا واسماء مكتوبة هى اسماء اسباط اسرائيل ال 12" رؤ 31 : 12 ... 

وابواب الكنيسة تشير الى ابواب ملكوت الله .. وهى الطريق والحق والحياة وهى الآبواب التى احبها الله .. قال داود النبى " الرب يحب ابواب صهيون اكثر من جميع مساكن يعقوب " مز 87 : 2 ... 

وابواب البيعة تشير ايضا الى ابواب مراحم الله , لذلك يجب ان تبقى مفتوحة على الداوم وفى ذلك قال اشعياء النبى " تفتح ابوابك يااورشليم كل حين ليلا ونهارا لاتغلق. ليؤتى اليك بغنى الامم وتقاد ملوكهم "اش 60 : 11 .. وفى فتحها علامة على قبول الله للراجعين اليه وعلامة على ان الخلاص للجميع وانه اعد لكل شعب وامة ولسان فلا فرق بين بربرى او عبد او حر ... 



منقوووووووووووووول
طقوس كنيستنا القبطية 
زيزى جاسبرجر


----------



## طحبوش (31 يناير 2010)

*رد: كيف تبنى الكنائس معماريا و طقسيا*

بجد موضوع رائع


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 فبراير 2010)

*رد: كيف تبنى الكنائس معماريا و طقسيا*

موضوع رااااااائع ومفيد جدا يا اسماشيل 
شكرا ليكى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (2 فبراير 2010)

*رد: كيف تبنى الكنائس معماريا و طقسيا*

*موضوع


مميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــز


شكرا جدا ليكم​*


----------



## أَمَة (2 فبراير 2010)

*رد: كيف تبنى الكنائس معماريا و طقسيا*

الرب يعوض تعبك *asmichea*l
ويبارك خدمتك​


----------

